# Is there a way to tell if RCS eggs are viable?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My female RCS are breeding like rabbits, all the females either have yellow saddles or yellow eggs in their carriages. Is there a way to tell if the eggs are viable?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

the eggs only show up in the carriage once they are fertilized. so, if they are in the saddle, they are viable eggs waiting to be fertilized, if they are under the tail, they are viable developing embryos.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not necessarily true unfortunately. The egg can be fertilized and still not be viable.

With RCS ... Green is good...greyish to white is bad.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Some of my females carry yellow eggs, and they have all hatched without any issues


----------

